# Roasted veggie chart



## marmalady (Oct 11, 2004)

Vilasman's topic on roasting fennel reminded me I have this cooking time chart for roasted veg - I would love everyone to try some of the more 'unusual' veg to roast, like broccoli and cauliflower (especially cauliflower, even if you hate it!) - roasting at a high heat brings the sugars out and totally transforms veggies - even brussel sprouts!  

This is from Roseanne Gold's book on roasting; although she recommends roasting at 500 degrees F !! - most of the time I'm happy with the results at 425 or 450.

ROASTED VEGETABLE TIMES AND TIPS

- Add dry herbs and seasonings along with oil before roasting.
- Add fresh herbs the last 10-15 minutes.  
- After roasting, a small amount of vinegar, stock, fruit juice, cream, yogurt or butter can be added to make a moister serving.
- Seasonings such as Worchestershire or hot pepper sauce should be stirred in after roasting.

Pan sizes:
4 cups veggies - 12x8 pan	8 cups veggies - 14x12 pan	12 cups veggies- 18x13 pan

Cooking times:

30 MINUTES
Small beets		
Parsnips		
Cherry tomatoes	
Potato wedges
Fennel			
Whole large shallots	
Garlic			
Sweet potato wedge
Leeks cut in 1 inch	
Turnip wedges		
Onion wedges		
Parsnips
Zucchini halves 	
Carrot chunks		
Eggplant 		
Endive/chicory

20 MINUTES
Tomatoes		
Trevisio
Zucchini chunks
Shallots,whole,med.

15 MINUTES
Broccoli	
Mushrooms	
Jerusalem artichokes		
Italian fry peppers
1-2in.square bell pepper          
Cauliflower

11 MINUTES
Asparagus	          
Scallions


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 11, 2004)

great info!!!  have always wanted a list. and I am with you 450 degrees is hot enough!

Thanks alot for doing this, it will be a real time saver!


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 12, 2004)

Great chart.  Thanks, I have a number of Vegan friends that will enjoy seeing this.  

Thanks again :!:


----------



## Audeo (Oct 12, 2004)

This is very helpfull, Marmalady!  Thank you for posting this chart!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you marmalady! I'm printing this now to hang in one of my kitchen cabenents.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Oct 12, 2004)

*thanks marmalady*

another thank you from a fan - definitely a _*must save *_


----------



## marmalady (Oct 12, 2004)

You're all most welcome - Happy Cooking!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 16, 2005)

I bought some beautiful young asparagus on Saturday, then had a power outtage that leaves me needing to cook it tonight or lose it. Your chart is going up on my fridge. Thanks, Sandyj


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 16, 2005)

roasted vegetables are fantastic...full of flavor, and adaptable to many styles...with olive oil, with panceta or bacon, with small amounts of broth, etc.  over rice or pasta, as a side, as a salad or sandwich topping or filling.  If this is not in you rrepetory, give it a try.  sooooo gooood


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 16, 2005)

I've only recently added roasted veg to my repertoire. We had friends over and I was tired of the same old same old and just winged it with some red onion sliced into wedges, asparagus, baby bella mushrooms left whole, zuchini and yellow peppers (basically, whatever was in the fridge or pantry). I drizzled olive oil, sprinkled kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper. I wasn't sure of the timing though, so it was more labour intensive than I wanted - checking on it every few minutes. Came out nice, and a little made a lot...plus it was pretty. -Sandyj


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, what coincidence I'm doing zucchini, bell peppers and potatoes tonight!

This is definately one to print off, thanks for posting it marmalady! 

p.s.
Squash, pumpkin and celery root are also all great when baked.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow, you're right; didn't even notice she didn't have those veggies! The squash and pumpkin I'd do at 30 minutes; celery - maybe? - 10?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

marm - I love roasted veggies in general - cauliflower, beets, turnips are some of my favorites.

I roasted a BUNCH of veggies one time - (broccoli, cauliflower, cherry tomatoes, beets, shallots, Brussels sprouts, asparagus, mushrooms, can't remember what else - oh, carrots, zucchini, squash) made some penne, added some olive oil, kosher salt, and pepper to the penne in the bowl and then topped with these veggies - boy was it good! Roasted cauliflower is a treat and people who hate broccoli love roasted broccoli.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 16, 2005)

I loooooove roasted cauliflower, Elf! How do you cut yours? I cut big 'slabs' vertically down the whole cauliflower, about 1/2 inch thick.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I loooooove roasted cauliflower, Elf! How do you cut yours? I cut big 'slabs' vertically down the whole cauliflower, about 1/2 inch thick.



I've never done that marm - I usually keep in fairly large clusters - same for the broccoli.  I found out the hard way when I made the broccoli too small that they basically turn to "chips" lol  Mind you, I liked the crispy texture - but I'd rather it not be! lol  I am going to have to try it your way - sounds really good!!!


----------



## callie (Aug 16, 2005)

marmalady!  thanks - this is so helpful!  I love roasted veggies - ALL of them.  I love it when a thread gets bumped up...I might miss them otherwise!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> marmalady! thanks - this is so helpful! I love roasted veggies - ALL of them. I love it when a thread gets bumped up...I might miss them otherwise!


     Why Miz Callie, I see you've become a sous chef..YEA
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 17, 2005)

> Wow, you're right; didn't even notice she didn't have those veggies! The squash and pumpkin I'd do at 30 minutes; celery - maybe? - 10?


Yes, I do pumpkin and squashes for about 30-45 depending on how they are prepared and at what temp they are being baked. LOL, I had meant celery root also known as celeric, which takes about the same amount of time as a rutabaga, in the neighborhood of 30 minutes. But I do like my veggies really soft and well roasted with a crisp crust (if applicable) so I often leave things in at a much lower temp after the initial cooking.

Celery itself, I almost always bake in the juices from a bird (turkey, duck, chicken, etc) or along side a roast. I like to add them about 25 minutes before you take the meat out.


----------

